# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  Bed Bottoming out

## Suggy

looking for some help
when starting a print the bed goes all the way to the bottom  and stops when it hits the bottom of the housing which tilts the bed to one side. Are there any setting which I can change to make the bed stop around 5mm short of the bottom so it don't hit the housing?
Im running sailfish v7.7

Thanks for looking

----------


## LambdaFF

Hi,
Most probably, the bed dimensions in the firmware are bigger than the actual dimensions of your bed.

That or you have a disfunctional homing contact.

----------


## Suggy

Hi
Is it possible to change the setting? I cannot find any settings from the front panel

----------

